# alphabet



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2018)

.Let's try this again.  Instead of participating in one of the 365 or 52 themes, I'm going to try to shoot the alphabet this year.

"A"  is for "Ant"
This is a fishing fly I made a number of years ago - it's black fur and feather.  I have recently started fishing, after a long hiatus.



&quot;A&quot; is for &quot;Ant&quot; #1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

"B" is for "Brick"
This brick is from the old 9-1-1 center, where I worked for 20+ years.



“B” is for Brick by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

"C" is for Coins
Just a little basket where I toss my change.



cmw3_d750_97.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 27, 2018)

These are really nice! Looking forward to d next letter.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 25, 2018)

I LOVE history, so thank you very much for Mudd's house!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2018)

"D" is for "Dog" (and for "Dusty")
This is one of Hello Kitty's pals.  He lives on my window sill, at work.



cmw3_d750_101.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

"E" is for "Earth"
This is an antique globe I bought last year.  It still shows Soviet Union, East Pakistan, Belgian Congo, Burma, Indochina and only one Korea.  My best guess puts it as being made in the mid to late 1940s.



cmw3_d750_105.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

"F" is for "Fountain Pen"
I started a small collection of Fountain Pens a couple of years ago.  I love writing and drawing with a nice, smooth nib.



cmw3_d750_108.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2018)

"G" is for "Giant" and for "Groceries"
Giant is one of the major supermarket chains in our area.  Anyone in the New England & New York area may recognize the logo as that of "Stop and Shop"



G is for Giant by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


"H" is for "History"
This is Sam's house.  Sam's house is not far from where I live.  Sam lived here a long time ago.  Sam was a doctor and a tobacco farmer.  Sam went to jail.



cmw3_d750_112.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Sam was Dr. Samuel Mudd, who set John Wilke's Booth's broken leg, after Booth assassinated President Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 7, 2018)

"I" is for "Institution" (of the Smithsonian kind).
The Smithsonian's "Castle" building.



DSC_1374.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Snowbear, I saw this "A" sign in the weeds today and thought of this thread. Did you want others to join in? If not, let me know and I'll delete. 



 


 
Decided I better make one less obvious. C is for cable.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 23, 2018)

D is for Deere


 
There's an "E" in there


 
F is for Frostie, my favorite root beer as a kid


----------



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Snowbear, I saw this "A" sign in the weeds today and thought of this thread. Did you want others to join in? If not, let me know and I'll delete.
> View attachment 156750
> View attachment 156751
> Decided I better make one less obvious. C is for cable.
> View attachment 156752


By all means, join in.

I keep looking for things that look like the letters, but I think I'll stick with other objects for this round.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2018)

Getting back into this:




“J” is for “Juveniles” by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


"K" is for "Koala Care" (kiddie chairs)



“K” is for “Koala Care” (kiddie chairs) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

"L" is for "Ladder Truck"



DSC_1659.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 6, 2018)

@snowbear  This is a good thread. I am just in preliminary stages of putting together an alphabet photo book for our little grandson. Hopefully it turns out as well as your thread!.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @snowbear  This is a good thread. I am just in preliminary stages of putting together an alphabet photo book for our little grandson. Hopefully it turns out as well as your thread!.


Thank you.  Feel free to post your book leftovers.


----------



## espresso2x (Jun 22, 2018)

M is for ...Media


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2018)

"M" is for "Money"
Attractions at work.



cmw3_d750_1819.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Aug 18, 2018)

"N" is for "Nourishment"
One of our favorite spots on Kent Island, MD.




N is for Nourishment by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Sep 22, 2018)

"O" is for Orchard.



DSC_2044.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

"P" is for Pumpkin.



DSC_2046.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


These were taken at Catoctin Mountain Orchard, near Thurmont, Maryland.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2018)

"Q" is for Quart



q-is-for-quart by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Nov 11, 2018)

"R" is for Red



R is for Red by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Feb 24, 2019)

"S" is for "Sailor"



DSC_2442.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (May 16, 2019)

"T" is for Tasty.



cmw3_d750_DSC_2666.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------

